# Welche Köder in der Ostsee?



## .Sebastian. (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo Boardis,
ich hoffe Ihre könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben in Hinsicht auf die Köderwahl an der Ostsee?!#c
In zwei Wochen möchte ich auf Fehmarn Urlaub machen, weiß aber nicht so richtig welche Köder ich beim Brandungsangeln verwenden soll, bzw welche fängig sind? Und weiterhin interessiert es mich auf welche Fische man jetzt besonders erfolgreich angeln kann. Ich weiß ja, dass im Sommer Hornhechte gut beißen...
Würde mich auch freuen, wenn ihr mir Auskunft über die Erlaubnisscheinvergabe und Kosten geben könntet!?
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar und freue mich über jede Antwort!
Danke und petri!!!#6


----------



## Lotte (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

moin-moin,

in der brandung wirst du sicherlich seeringler oder wattwürmer brauchen!!! für das hornhechtfischen an der pose sind fischfetzen (hering) immer suuuuper!!!

wo du deinen schein bekommst, bzw. was der kostet??? dazu wird sich hier sicherlich gleich jemand melden!!


----------



## Stefan6 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Wenn Du im besitz des Fischereischeins bist,brauchste für die Ostsee keine Extrakarte,es langt der Fischereischein.Köder Wattwurm/Seeringelwurm,mehr kann ich Dir dazu leider nicht sagen.#h


----------



## fantazia (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

glaub vom land isses für hornchecht schon bissle zu spät.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten!
Fischereischein hab ich! Da wäre das ja schon geklärt!|rolleyes


----------



## Garfield0815 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Letze Woche gingen Hornhechte noch gut an den Haken.
Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen.
Wattwürner und Seeringelwürmer sind in der Brandung 1. Wahl, wobei die Würmer relativ teuer sind.
100g seeringler (die gibts nicht stückzahlmäßig, nur zu 100g oder mehr) kosten mit ca 5€ genau soviel wie 25 Wattis.
Jahres/5jahres Fischereischein reicht aus.
Ansonsten alle Arten von Kunstködern ausprobieren.

Nur wenn du im Sahrensdorfer Binnensee angeln möchtest brauchst du eine Tageskarte (gibts bei Torsten im FairPlay).


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Die Würmer kanner ja auch bei Ebbe suchen, wenn er da Bock drauf hat...


----------



## fantazia (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

oder plümpern


----------



## Lionhead (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Würmer kanner ja auch bei Ebbe suchen, wenn er da Bock drauf hat...


 
Ebbe in der Ostsee ?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

@garfield0815:
Kann ich meine Kunstköder auch vom Ufer aus Fischen? Meist muss ich sehr weit raus werfen oder?
Ein boot is doch sicher zwingend...


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

@ Lionhead....

Ich angele imer an der Nordsee und ging davon aus das es in der Ostsee auch Ebbe und Flut gibt, sollte es das dort nicht geben, sry.


----------



## Monsterqualle (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Bei der momentanen Wärme wirst Du vom Strand wohl nicht sehr erfolgreich sein. Versuche es nachts auf der Brandungsseite, dann wirst Du eventuell den ein oder anderen Aal oder die ein oder andere Platte fangen. Köder sind Watt- oder Seeringelwurm. Tagsüber kannst Du es mit Heringsfetzen an der Pose auf Hornhecht versuchen. Wenn Kunstköder dann kleine, schlanke Blinker auf Hornhecht oder Mefo. Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall Petri Heil.


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Danke an alle! 
Nehm auf alle fälle meine beiden Karpfenruten fürs brandungsangeln mit und meine Spinnrute! Werd mir dann die empfohlenen Köder besorgen...
 Mal sehen vielleicht werde ich dem einen oder anderen Kutter auch mal nen Besuch abstatten... 
Auch wenn nix läuft -egal- Ostsee is immer geil!
Petri an alle! mfg


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*



			
				Aalredl schrieb:
			
		

> @garfield0815:
> Kann ich meine Kunstköder auch vom Ufer aus Fischen? Meist muss ich sehr weit raus werfen oder?
> Ein boot is doch sicher zwingend...


Mit ner Wathose solltest du eigentlich auskommen.

Ansonsten erkundige dich doch mal bei Torsten von Angelsport FairPlay.
Da kannst du auch günstig Boote chartern.
Hab ich mit Dorschiie und 1 Bekannten auch gemacht.
Hat für jeden incl. Sprit ca, 35 €uro gekostet und wir waren den ganzen Tag auf See.


			
				 JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich angele imer an der Nordsee und ging davon aus das es in der Ostsee auch Ebbe und Flut gibt, sollte es das dort nicht geben, sry.


Es gibt schon Ebbe und Flut. aber jedoch so gering, das man es kaum merkt.
Der Wasserstand ändert sich nur um wenige cm.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> glaub vom land isses für hornchecht schon bissle zu spät.



Nö also zumindest hier im Kieler Bereich sind noch seeeeehr viele Hornis ... Das große Fressen scheint sich aber mehr auf die Abendstunden zu konzentrieren .


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Nö also zumindest hier im Kieler Bereich sind noch seeeeehr viele Hornis ... Das große Fressen scheint sich aber mehr auf die Abendstunden zu konzentrieren .


Die selbe Erfahrung hab ich auch auf Fehmarn gemacht.
Richtig los gehts erst zwischen 18:00 und 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Hier gehts erst in der Dämmerung Richtig ab , aber ich hab das Gefühl die Fische wollen eher spielen . Auf Spinnköder hatte ich pro Wurf bis zu 4 Attacken , konnt aber höchstens alle halbe Stunde mal n Biss verwerten .
Und auch auf Naturköder konnt ich nur n Bruchteil der Bisse verwerten und die Fische hatten keinerlei interesse sobald der Heringsfetzen nichtmehr bewegt wurde .


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Ich glaub die Fehlbisse beim Hornhecht kann man vermeiden, wenn man den Haken an einem kurzen Stück Schnur hinter dem eigentlichen Köder anbringt! Fischt ihr die Naturköder auf Hornis direkt vom Strand oder vom Steg?!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Je nach Möglichkeiten ... an Stellen wo es recht schnell so auf 2 m abfällt fische ich vom Strand , ansonsten halt mit Wathose oder von Buhnen / Stegen aus .
Das mit dem Kurzen Stück schnur hab ich probiert , hat leider auch nicht weniger Fehlbisse gebracht .


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

@Kochtoppangler:

Wo hast du denn geangelt? Das ist ja immo gar nicht so einfach - war gestern abend kurz in Heidkate - da war um halb neun noch Hochbetrieb und reichlich besoffene Halbstarke.

Bin dann nochmal nach Kitzeberg - dort sah das Bild nicht viel anders aus - eine einzige Grilllandschaft...

Dann bliebe ja fast nur noch die Heikendorfer Bucht mit Wathose - mein letzter Versuch dort war (früh morgens) leider völlig ohne Erfolg - war aber auch sehr trübe das Wasser.

Scheiss Schulferien #q - selbst in Mönkeberg und auch am Kraftwerk sind abends noch betrunkene Jugendliche :#2: - so macht das keinen Spass.


Gruss,
Kieler_Ostufer


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Joa ich bin immoment so ziehmlich jeden 2ten Abend in der Heikendorfer Bucht mit Wathose .
Die meisten Attacken gibts wenn der Köder unmittelbar unter oder sogar direkt an der Oberfläche läuft .
Aber wie gesagt , viele Bisse aber man schaffts kaum welche zu haken ...


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Kennt ihr zufälliger weise auch ein paar gute Stellen auf Fehmarn ? Is mein Urlaubsziel... War zwar schonmal dort aber am weststrand. Jetzt bin ich am Südstrand nahe Burg!
mfg


----------



## Garfield0815 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

Gute Stellen gibts rund um die Insel.
Ist halt alles Windabhängig.
Vom Südstrand aus würde ich Staberhuk bis rauf nach Presen versuchen.
Oder Abends an der Belitzwerft.
Wie gesagt alles ne Windfrage.
Kann immer wieder nur das Heft "Der Angelführer - Fehmarn" enpfehlen.
Da stehen jede Menge Tipps zu allen Stränder rund um die Insel drin.
Welche Fischarten wo zu erwarten sind, ungefähre Tiefenangaben mit Entfernungsangabe vom Ufer, beste Windverhältnisse usw...
Kostet knapp nen 10er, ist es aber wert.


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder in der Ostsee?*

:mDanke für die Tipps!!!#6


----------

